# a partir un pinyó



## ampurdan

Heu sentit mai aquesta expressió? "Es troben a partir un pinyó".


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Heu sentit mai aquesta expressió? "Es troben a partir un pinyó".


 
En castellà, clar   "están a partir un piñón".
Perdón por la intromisión.


----------



## ampurdan

Vale, lo he encontrado en el DRAE, gracias Diegodbs. Ya van dos.


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Heu sentit mai aquesta expressió? "Es troben a partir un pinyó".


 
No i no sé què vol dir...


----------



## Laia

Quan dues persones estan a partir d'un pinyó vol dir que són com cul i merda.
O això crec jo.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Quan dues persones estan a partir d'un pinyó vol dir que són com cul i merda.
> O això crec jo.


 
 cul i merda!... també haguessis pogut dir "ungla i carn", ho sento, m'ha fet molta gràcia! 

Vols dir que és com dir que estan fetes d'un mateix patró, oi?

Gràcies!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Sí, més o menys, vull dir que són dos amics que s'entenen molt bé i que són inseparables.

(em penso que és _carn i ungla_)


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, més o menys, vull dir que són dos amics que s'entenen molt bé i que són inseparables.
> 
> (em penso que és _carn i ungla_)


 
Ups, sip... je je  


_6 _*ésser carn i ungla* _fig_ Ésser inseparables (dues persones), pensar, obrar, etc, com si fossin una sola persona. 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Exacte, Mei:

_11_ *ésser cul i merda* _fig_ i _desp_ Ésser inseparables dues persones, ésser carn i ungla. 

Però no estic d'acord amb això que diu que és despectiu...


----------



## ampurdan

El fet és que "a partir un pinyó" sempre em sembla que vulgui dir tot el contrari del que significa...


----------



## Laia

Doncs a mi no m'ho sembla... però vaja, m'és una expressió familiar, no sé.


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:
			
		

> El fet és que "a partir un pinyó" sempre em sembla que vulgui dir tot el contrari del que significa...


 
Et sona com "partir peres"?

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Exacte! "Partir" sembla que vulgui dir separar...


----------



## Laia

Què significa exactament "partir peres"?

És una expressió castellana, i al DRAE diu això:

*Pera*
*partir *~*s con *alguien.*1.* fr. coloq. Tratarle con familiaridad y llaneza. U. m. con neg.


Però pel que esteu dient no em quadra...  

Merci


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Què significa exactament "partir peres"?
> 
> És una expressió castellana, i al DRAE diu això:
> 
> *Pera*
> *partir *~*s con *alguien.*1.* fr. coloq. Tratarle con familiaridad y llaneza. U. m. con neg.
> 
> 
> Però pel que esteu dient no em quadra...
> 
> Merci


 
Què no et quadra? 

Jo ho dic quan, per exemple, una parella ha tallat: El Joan i la Claudia han partit peres. S'han separat.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Ahhhhhhhh vale!!! Sí, sí, ja la reconec ara, aquesta expressió!! (perdoneu, però abans he tingut un moment de lapsus agut... aiai)


----------



## ampurdan

Quan una parella "parteixen peres", no vol dir que acaben amb la relació?


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Exacte! "Partir" sembla que vulgui dir separar...


 
En castellano "partir" tiene el significado de "abrir, romper" (partir una nuez), de modo que si dos personas quieren abrir algo tan pequeño como un piñon (los dos a la vez), han de estar muy juntas (las manos) para que uno de los dos sostenga el piñon y el otro lo pueda abrir. Por eso se dice así en castellano; no sé si en catalán el verbo "partir" tiene también ese significado.
También "partir" es repartir, de modo que "partir un piñón" (algo tan pequeño) necesita que las personas estén muy de acuerdo.

Las dos explicaciones son las que he oído para explicar el origen de la expresión.


----------



## ampurdan

Buena explicación... Sí, partir tiene el mismo significado en catalán. Pero sigue siendo bastante ambiguo en castellano, si no has oído nunca la expresión, porque también significa "romper", ¿verdad?
"Están a partir un piñón" me recuerda a:
1) partirle la cara a alguien,
2) romperle los piños a alguien...

Ya ves... Asociaciones algo violentas...


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Buena explicación... Sí, partir tiene el mismo significado en catalán. Pero sigue siendo bastante ambiguo en castellano, si no has oído nunca la expresión, porque también significa "romper", ¿verdad?
> "Están a partir un piñón" me recuerda a:
> 1) partirle la cara a alguien,
> 2) romperle los piños a alguien...
> 
> Ya ves... Asociaciones algo violentas...


 
Si, a mi también me sugiere lo mismo... en un primer momento no pensaría en "partir" como "repartir", sino en "romper"

Mei


----------

